# où sont mes podcasts



## chrisdelab (26 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Hier soir, j'ai effectué une sauvegarde de mon ipad vers mon ordi (via itunes). Après une mise a jour du logiciel, j'ai restauré mon ipad et malheureusement tous mes podcasts ont disparu !!! 
sont il stockés dans un cache ??? si oui où ??? et surtout comment les récupérer. Certains sont anciens et je ne peux plus les télécharger.

Merci de votre aide.

Chrisdelab


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (27 Août 2013)

J'ai eu me même problème il y a eu de cela quelques jours. 
Je les ai sélectionnés directement depuis iTunes et ils sont réapparus dans mon iPhone. 
J'ai coché "synchroniser les podcasts" dans la première section, mais pas la deuxième où te demande de garder les 10derniers par exemple. Au lieu de cela, j'ai directement sélectionné les podcasts directement de ma liste...
J'espère que j'ai été clair. 
Je n'ai pas le MBP sous les yeux, je suis sur l'iPad.


----------

